# What If You Don't Want to Be Found?



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've had this scenario in my head for many years, and need some suggestions. If things were really bad and the military was going house to house to confiscate food, etc and round up people, I would take flight. I'll have plenty of time to bury food, etc. in advance of possible action, like this. I have acreage around me and a mountain nearby to escape to. I would hide on the place until the unwelcome visitors had left. What if, they had dogs to find my scent? I want to hide without being detected, but some stupid dog would find me in an instant. What can I do to cover my scent? Chili powder?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Mythbustes tried it and nothing seemed to work.
Try hiding in a cave.
Works for Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you are that worried, instead of hiding, just hide your stuff in caches somewhere.... except for some token amounts. Then when "they", whoever they are, shows up, cooperate fully and be helpful in turning over whatever they want... although don't forget to be a bit pissed off about just how much they take. Chances are unless you're on one of their "special lists" they won't bother looking for more stuff thinking they got it all.

Or just leave your scent all over the place. Many tracks, looping back on themselves, dig many holes but leave many empty, etc. After enough failures they'll probably just give up and leave.

I would guess that in a shtf scenario, more heavily populated areas will get the majority of the attention as that's where most of the "problems" are going to be. 

Personally, I think the majority of the confiscation martial laws are intended so they can go into food supply businesses (or whatever commodity they need) and take it. They'll be looking for truckloads, not the few years of LTS food that a prepper might have on a single pallet. Realistically, a 2 year supply of LTS would not even feed a modest sized subdivision for more that a day or two while a fully loaded Semi could last weeks and perhaps months. It will be much easier for them to, at first, grab semis and to "loot" a restaurant supply company, for example, than to bother with hundreds or thousands of houses in an attempt to find any substantial amount of food. Once you know that the main sources have been depleted, then you know that house to house might be next... and you should have had more than enough time to take the appropriate precautions.

Not to say there won't be abuses or some overly zealous types out there. Also depends on if there is a record of large purchases that can be traced to you. In this case, perhaps actually using some before hand and keeping some of the empty cans to store old nails and such giving you the readily available excuse that you've used most of it and the few cans they found on your shelf are all that's left.

Most of my preps are done via cash from a variety of area stores. it might mean paying more than I would from a wholesale place, but there is no traceable record to come back and haunt me.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You can't really beat a dog's nose. I can't see them going to a lot of trouble unless they've made you a target of interest for some reason.

Keep a low profile. Most people and governments aren't going to work too hard to find you unless there is something you are or possess that's important to them.

If they are in earnest get as far away as you can as fast as you can. If they're using dogs to follow you concentrate on making life miserable for the dog's handler. Crawl through brush, rocky areas and anything else to make his life miserable.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Throwing off the dogs???

That is easy, and WELL known to bloodhound trackers, and just as well as the convicts they are chasing...

*Dried Blood! * -old trick!

Can be bought as an organic soil supplement in most garden stores (blood meal) or self-made.

That's why I have a 35mm film can full of it in my BOB!

Yep, no BS... that'll work every time, just ask a dog tracker!

Sprinkle a little across your trail and head another direction.

As soon as the dog gets a good whiff of it "he ain't worth a sh*t the rest of the day" they say !

- Basey


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I don't want to be rounded up for any FEMA camp, 'for my own good.' I refuse to have any vaccinations either. They can take my food, but not me. 

I'm in a rural area, and in a SHTF situation, it would mean hiding from mauranding gangs as well. I'm by myself most of the time; no neighbors within sight of the place and I don't get cell phone service out that way either. 

I feel a little too isolated at times too. Being out away from people has its good points and its bad points. I'm still a little pissed that DH bought the place; moved me out there and then goes back to CA the rest of the year. He's only in Idaho for a few weeks in the spring and the fall, that's it.

Thank you BasecampUSA for the useful information. Wow, you carry some in your BOB? Now that's the first time I've heard of that in a BOB!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, if I HAVE to evacuate, I've got a dirt bike with an extra big gas tank and large panniers on the back as well as a substantial pack on the front for going afoot.

If I have to, I can ditch the bike, put on the pack and carry the 2 panniers like 2 big attache cases full of freeze-dried food to the "hideouts" and supply caches. The bike can get into many places any 4-wheeler can't, even the thickest of woods.

I don't carry a lot of unnecessary stuff, but a small film cannister with bloodmeal to throw off tracking dogs _(AND wolves and bears)_ could come in handy.

If they have picked up your scent, the bloodmeal will knock it out and throw them completely off your trail. It takes just a small sprinkling of the powder, it goes a long way. That's been proven many times.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If you know there comin the sooner ya leave the better. The older the track the less likely that pooch is gonna foller it.

Also, he ain't gonna be yer only worry, if they wan't ya bad enough ta bring in a dog, they been watchin ya long before that. There be lots of electronic gadgets they can use to. So best ta leave before ya become a pain in there backside, or just don't become the pain. Keep quiet, don't make yerself obvious that yer holdin out better then others. Stand in the food lines, act like everbody else.

If yer gonna leave, figure yer gonna wander round fer a long time, never stayin in one place cause if they come after ya, there gonna keep comin. I don't see em wastin to much time on individuals unless yer very important to em. Ya may have ta deal with a rogue offical, but they can be dealt with lots easier then a large group a feds.

As for these FEMA camps, I sure wish somebody would show me one. Bein in the Emergency Response Team an dealin with all levels a government includin FEMA, I have yet ta see one. Now, they do have lots a gear an equipment that can be placed perty quick in a disaster, they do have rules in such disaster camps because they have ta maintain safety an order, but ain't never seen no body brain washed in one yet. Would I wanna stay in a FEMA camp (er any other disaster camp fer that matter)? NO. But, that's why we prepare fer times like that. I don't wan't ta be around that many people after a disaster hits unless I have ta be.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> Thanks for your replies. I don't want to be rounded up for any FEMA camp, 'for my own good.' I refuse to have any vaccinations either. They can take my food, but not me.
> 
> I'm in a rural area, and in a SHTF situation, it would mean hiding from mauranding gangs as well. I'm by myself most of the time; no neighbors within sight of the place and I don't get cell phone service out that way either.
> 
> ...


Just knowning how to evade the "Helpers" should make you feel more secure, another though might be to be ready to make the place look like it is only used seasonally .ie weathered firewood pile etc


----------



## Mobster (Dec 27, 2010)

In the scenario suggested, food collection etc, I doubt that they are going to be exploring well hidden bunkers. Any methods of detection would focus on the food itself. In pretty much ALL other contexts it seems to be a case of 'do not draw attention to yourself'. So no acts of foolishness that gets the local militia etc knocking down bunker doors and throwing your ass into a camp of any kind. The last suggestion above, a run down / rarely used look seems a good one. Better migght be well disguised security and a 'abandoned' look. Something most would pass right on by.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

> the local militia etc knocking down bunker doors and throwing your ass into a camp of any kind


Heh... I'd like to see some militia try and knock my bunker door down...
They'd have to have something a lot better than .50 BMG armor-piercing... that's what it's designed to handle @ 250%...

They'd also have to cross a deep, wide electrified moat with razorwire in it to get there under a hail of bullets anyway, then there is that damn Draggon™ of mine to contend with 

After that, there's a lot of jackhammering and digging to do in the blazing inferno scorching everything within 40 feet that you could only begin to attempt in a full-on flame suit with scott airpacks.

Naw, it jest aint a-gonna happen, that's all...! :club:

- Basey


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, at least now they know not to bother and just to take you out with a Hellfire rocket off a Reaper...


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I said militia (or even zombie hordes), *not* the US Gummint or the military... - _clean your reading glasses!... _

Up here, even your friendly hometown volunteer fire department has enough vigilantes to give you the creeps! -but I doubt they have anything that exotic.

If I'm up against 'ol Uncle Sugar, I'm a-runnin, I aint crazy -I've got a well hidden bunker wayyyy back in the Maine tanglewoods where not even an indian has set foot for the last 150 years.

Moral of that story is: *"Never carry all your eggs in one basket"* - and leave your cell phone behind!

'Ol Basey aint no fool...


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I can only see this type of scenerio happening if you are a partisan against your own government in a shtf scenerio. They will not waste their time with blood hounds to find you unless you've done something wrong, it's not worth their time. But as we all like to think about what if scenerios, I think the best thing to do would be to stay put, give them what they want, and hide somewhere else in a cache what you don't want to give them. It won't happen, we aren't in a Jew/Nazi scenerio anytime soon. A few supplies taken by the army in a shtf situation maybe.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I will be going to my local garden supply center shortly. They can also use heat seeking viewing equiptment to identify you hiding out in the wild.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

sailaway said:


> They can also use heat seeking viewing equiptment to identify you hiding out in the wild.


If they are looking for me out there, somewhere in the Maine wilderness, they've got several thousand square miles to choose from. 

...and heat signatures don't show up under 4 feet of dirt covering the bunker. I would be more afraid of GPR... (ground penetrating radar)... it can go to 8' deep to reveal bunkers, etc.

_But all that requires intensive searching by aircraft, and unless you are just about "public enemy #1" they won't bother... _

...just like SonnyJim said.

JUST REMEMBER... the USGummint have thier own web-crawlers sniffin every survivalist forum on the Net for potential trouble makers - DON'T KID YOURSELF, it's true... 

If you don't think your computer don't have a signature to follow, get wise fast!

ONE GOOD REASON not to brag about all the weapons you have or stashed-cached somewhere... if you are bullsh*tting about stuff you got, they will take it seriously anyway, and you'll sit in a future Gitmo-type FEMA camp's sweat box till you come clean.


----------



## joedirt (Jan 11, 2011)

thats just how I feel Basecamp! I dont tell anybody nothin' just that I have a knife....let'em keep guessing


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Like I've said before you don't have any idea who is reading the things we post.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

We may very well be chatting with posers of the government at anytime. Also with all the computers having IP numbers it can be traced back to you.

I assure you that none of us want or plan to be found if the big SHTF happens. Make your plans for several ways to relocate now, should someone find you and and your BOL in the worst times. 
This is a very good post, thank you.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh-oh I might be an agent and not even know it! Ahh, tin foil time.

On a slightly more serious tone.
Reason number one to have dial-up from AOL, anyone can already be using your IP, their is a large list of interchangeable ones. I don't remember ever getting the same one twice for a week period. That kind of stuff causes some hell on certain websites. Especially ones that think your burning up bandwidth with the 1 million log ons in a day. Plus its cheap.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Surfing from work (when they have a proxy) makes it harder to narrow down to a person. Using public machines (coffee shops, libraries, etc.) also help prevent narrowing it down to one machine. 

Then again if they really want you, usage logs coupled with MAC addresses and surveilance cameras should still allow them to find you without too much trouble. Even just driving around and using public WIFI points still results in your MAC being shared, and most like the MAC can be traced to a serial number of the computer and further traced to where it was sold. If they track the serial numbers and you didn't anonymously pay cash then they could again trace it back to you.

Perhaps a used machine, bought anonymously, for cash with regular MAC spoofing at public WIFI points while you avoid being seen on cameras.... aw heck. Just stay off the internet!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> I've had this scenario in my head for many years, and need some suggestions. If things were really bad and the military was going house to house to confiscate food, etc and round up people, I would take flight. I'll have plenty of time to bury food, etc. in advance of possible action, like this. I have acreage around me and a mountain nearby to escape to. I would hide on the place until the unwelcome visitors had left. What if, they had dogs to find my scent? I want to hide without being detected, but some stupid dog would find me in an instant. What can I do to cover my scent? Chili powder?


First of all, if the govt wanted to find you , believe me they would find you , no matter where you hid or how well

Second of all, what makes you so important that they would even bother coming to find you ?


----------



## popandnan (Dec 22, 2010)

*TMI*

Ever heard of TMI? :nuts: Bible says not to let the right hand know what the left hand is doing.....


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nadja said:


> First of all, if the govt wanted to find you , believe me they would find you , no matter where you hid or how well
> 
> Second of all, what makes you so important that they would even bother coming to find you ?


If she doesn't feel like being found that is more than reason enough for her to know how not to .An individual freedom that harms no one, the government has no right to anyones supplies or goods just because said government didn't plan for the possibilities or probabilities

And maybe TONE down your attitude a little this is a friendly place until someone makes it otherwise.:scratch


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I was thinking about TSHTF and roaming gangs too, besides military looking for food. They can have whatever they need and hopefully, would move on; in the mean time; I'd like to duck out of sight for my personal safety. 

I'm not talking about being a fugitive or anything like that..I'm thinking about my safety as I stay in place during an economic collapse, EMP, or something major. I have a long driveway and can usually hear any vehicle entering the area well before I can see them too. The road before our property is gravel and so I can hear anyone coming well before they come to the entrance to our driveway.

I plan to have someone drive down the driveway; count how many seconds I have till they hit the house in order to time my exit out the back of the place.
I may have a minute or less to get to my concealed spot. That's the kind of scenario I'm thinking about.

I have the woods behind the house with a sloping bank to get down part way pretty quick. I wouldn't want to be too close to the house incase they decide to burn it down. I know, I'm thinking of all kinds of possible scenarios.
But, sometimes, ya gotta run these things through your mind..:O


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Idaholady said:


> I've had this scenario in my head for many years, and need some suggestions. If things were really bad and the military was going house to house to confiscate food, etc and round up people, I would take flight. I'll have plenty of time to bury food, etc. in advance of possible action, like this. I have acreage around me and a mountain nearby to escape to. I would hide on the place until the unwelcome visitors had left. What if, they had dogs to find my scent? I want to hide without being detected, but some stupid dog would find me in an instant. What can I do to cover my scent? Chili powder?


Black pepper
Sulfur
red pepper
soap


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> I know, I'm thinking of all kinds of possible scenarios.
> But, sometimes, ya gotta run these things through your mind..:O


And I think the fact that you are makes Idaholady a smart lady. 

Best to be prepared and not need it, than to need it and not be prepared.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree that I don't think the military will be your biggest fear. A lot of survivalists fear the military but I think in a shtf situation it is the hoards of 'unprepared' people that we will ALL have to worry about.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I was thinking about TSHTF and roaming gangs too, besides military looking for food. They can have whatever they need and hopefully, would move on; in the mean time; I'd like to duck out of sight for my personal safety.
> 
> I'm not talking about being a fugitive or anything like that..I'm thinking about my safety as I stay in place during an economic collapse, EMP, or something major. I have a long driveway and can usually hear any vehicle entering the area well before I can see them too. The road before our property is gravel and so I can hear anyone coming well before they come to the entrance to our driveway.
> 
> ...


Hi Idaholady,
It sounds like our physical surroundings are similar, gravel road, long driveway and wooded hill behind the house. I don't have any good ideas with regard to getting out of your house quickly and safely if needed. However, if you have other concerns about not being found or privacy you might take a look at a book titled How to be Invisible by JJ Luna.

I found it through my local library. He goes into a lot of detail about privacy and other issues. The book is also on Amazon and you can read a few pages there. I did get a few pretty good ideas from the book. If you can find it, or order it through the book loan program at your library its an easy and interesting read. I must say, now you've got me thinking...

Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> I agree that I don't think the military will be your biggest fear. A lot of survivalists fear the military but I think in a shtf situation it is *the hoards of 'unprepared' people *that we will ALL have to worry about.


*That is SO totally correct!*

...and why I picked the site for my survival compound to be more than a gas-tank's drive from Boston!

And that root cellar I built in '05 has an armor-plated entrance as well as an armored gun turret on top overlooking the whole compound.

Wanna look inside? 










"Build it, because they will come" - the zombies, that is...

- Basey


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> And maybe TONE down your attitude a little this is a friendly place until someone makes it otherwise.:scratch


Thanks Tirediron, I missed that comment.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*They*



Clarice said:


> Like I've said before you don't have any idea who is reading the things we post.


they are scareing the hell out of me !


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*the Goverment*



Idaholady said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I was thinking about TSHTF and roaming gangs too, besides military looking for food. They can have whatever they need and hopefully, would move on; in the mean time; I'd like to duck out of sight for my personal safety.
> 
> I'm not talking about being a fugitive or anything like that..I'm thinking about my safety as I stay in place during an economic collapse, EMP, or something major. I have a long driveway and can usually hear any vehicle entering the area well before I can see them too. The road before our property is gravel and so I can hear anyone coming well before they come to the entrance to our driveway.
> 
> ...


The military isn't going to be looking for food. They will have food. Every branch of the military maintains a years supply of food for the troops.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow.....go off grid for awhile and miss all kinds of interesting discussions.


----------



## GXLancer (Mar 13, 2011)

Im in the military myself and were really not that scary. Most of us are just regular peeps that needed a job. In a SHTF senario and they forced me to go house to house I would just go UA as I think must of us would. We all have families that we would be more concerened about protecting. 

Now im not in any kind of special forces but as a majority, miliatary personal are not going to enforce violent or inhumane acts against our own people, just look at Lybia, military units over there "dropped out" when ordered to fire on civlians. Not all of them but Id like to think we were a bit more civilized. I dont think the govt has enough manpower to do any kind of house searches or martial law for that matter. 

And as for these "camps" so many people believe in...... well thats another story. But once again, theres not going to be alot of military service members that are so loyal that they would round up there own people and shove them in camps. 

So just rember, were not the bad guys. We want to protect America, not destroy it.

At the end of the day when SHTF im hopping on my mnt bike and heading back home to family.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

backlash said:


> Mythbustes tried it and nothing seemed to work.
> Try hiding in a cave.
> Works for Osama Bin Laden.


turns out he was in a mansion just outside of Islamabad for at least the last 4 years...


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

*They can have my food but not me?*

Well, I would not part with my food, guns or me.

If the military stops by the fight will be brief but I seriously doubt that scenario. The poposse comitatus would not allow it. Thought I admit this administration has little regard for the constitution, but the men and women in the military are of better stuff that the POS POTUS.

BUT, on that note I would offer the advice an old marine gave me on the subject of looting and the like in a SHTF world: :shtf:

I would take the first "person" who tries to loot my stuff, put one bullet between his eyes, cut off his head and place it on a stick in the front yard with a sign nailed to his forehead as a warning to the next SOB.

Repeat as necessary! :club:


----------



## Nutcase (Nov 28, 2009)

*Thank you!*



GXLancer said:


> Im in the military myself and were really not that scary. Most of us are just regular peeps that needed a job. In a SHTF senario and they forced me to go house to house I would just go UA as I think must of us would. We all have families that we would be more concerened about protecting.
> 
> Now im not in any kind of special forces but as a majority, miliatary personal are not going to enforce violent or inhumane acts against our own people, just look at Lybia, military units over there "dropped out" when ordered to fire on civlians. Not all of them but Id like to think we were a bit more civilized. I dont think the govt has enough manpower to do any kind of house searches or martial law for that matter.
> 
> ...


I want to express my gratitude for your service to our country. I have always believed that the men and women in the military are the best this country has to offer and I sleep very well at night thanks to people like you.

One thing, if you go UA in a SHTF world, grab some of those cool toys you get to play with and stop by, please!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheesh, like I dont have enough to worry about.
If SHTF, I would assume that most of the technology thats available to track you would prolly be down as well. It has to rely on a lot of things (electronic communications, the power grid, internet) that be gone in a scenario bad enuff to warrant house to house searches for food/guns/whatever. 
Roving gangs would be a different scenario altogether, but I think it would take time for either the gumt or the Crips to get organized enough to pull that off, giving everyone plenty of time to roll out or dig in.
That said, all of the comments related to 'them' keeping tabs on us, everyone in general, and if its happening, certainly everyone on this kind of forum, is a given. If youre the type to be on a forum like this, youre also prolly the type that reads more news about the gumt, emails articles relating to them, etc, which makes keeping tabs on you both easier and more likely.
ANYTHING YOU POST ON THE NET is totally insecure. I assume that everyone here already understands that.

Lets hope Lancer is right.

They'll be comin after Basey first.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> They'll be comin after Basey first.


I'm sorry Basey, that made me laugh out loud. :lolsmash:


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

backlash said:


> Mythbustes tried it and nothing seemed to work.
> Try hiding in a cave.
> Works for Osama Bin Laden.


I never believed he lived in a cave, and he musta been on match.com, he had more wives than any guy here....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I think too much*

I guess I watch too many movies and too much television. Some people sound like they think they are invincible, IMHO.

Bugging out? Where ya going? Have you checked out roads and routes? Have you considered roadblocks? Have you checked sites? Do you have a BOL? I am not running to nowhere like a hysterical girl. Things have to be thought out and rehearsed, like fire drills.

Have you considered roadblocks? MadMax? The Road? Roving gangs?

Let them (government) come to the door. Let them take what they see--2% of what is really there. Consider that you have much work to do to conceal your stuff. Don't fight them or you will be dead or incarcerated. Play along. Don't be so ready to fight. But do act a little pissed off. "That's all the food we have! What do you expect us to eat?" We could even cry. (Act)

If someone comes to the door, look desperate, destitute, hungry, not well fed, full, or cooking up a storm.

Bunkers? Heat seeking radar? I think that you have to be fortified like crazy to think you can outlast what they can bring. I say, keep it well hidden and under the radar. Tell no one! Don't show off or brag!

I think that people could easily be rounded up and incarcerated or shot on sight. Isn't reducing populations one of the plans? Make it easy for them to eliminate you early. Resist and act like you can beat a whole army. Bam!

I think if you have a plan to Bug out, you should have serious caches where you think you are going, and maybe some along the way. Have a few caches. Don't put all your eggs in one basket.

When I was in college, there were tunnels that connected various buildings so that you could go from one building to another and never go outside. Lots of digging and work, but I wish I had tunnels all around the edge of my meager property. You could move around undetected and even use this space for storing stuff. Remember Vietnam?

I knew a guy who had a home with a crawl space. One summer he came home and dug and reinforced until he had a basement. Digging is cheap. It just takes work and time. I actually know others who have made basements where they used to have crawl spaces. One guy just dug it out and never poured cement. He is a plumber and keeps his supplies there. You just have to fly under the radar, if you can. Nosy neighbors? Hide your preps and tell them you would like easier access under your house.

I just try to think about how my lack of planning can be my own doom.

I love the posts here. Keep challenging each other to make each of us more prepared and help us be stronger.


----------



## bassman (Jan 3, 2009)

If you don't get cell phone service out where you are, ever think about getting into ham radio? The license in not hard to get anymore and for a few hundred dollars, you can set yourself up with a nice base station for communicating.
KB1ULN in NH.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

GXLancer said:


> Im in the military myself and were really not that scary. Most of us are just regular peeps that needed a job.
> 
> At the end of the day when SHTF im hopping on my mnt bike and heading back home to family.


GXLancer, thank you for your service to our country.

Both of my sons are in the National Guard (one is currently on his second tour of Iraq). They have both said they swore to uphold the Constitution and if things got to the point that some people talk about, they would refuse the order. From talking to their friends I think there are a lot of military personnel who would be with them.

I'm not afraid of the military. I'm afraid of the GOVERNMENT!!


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

The military manuals cover survival, evasion, and escape. They might be an interesting read for your scenario. However, I don't think you should have too much fear of your government or military. Having worked in the Pentagon and having had relatives working for FEMA, I can say that they are generally dedicated public servants. The biggest fear is that they might be overwhelmed by the magnitude of an epic disaster. There could be long delays in getting aid orbureaucratic snafus that result in the wrong aid in the wrong place at the wromg time. The military might be put in positions that are not covered by doctrine and young soldiers might exercise poor judgment.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Idaholady said:


> I've had this scenario in my head for many years, and need some suggestions. If things were really bad and the military was going house to house to confiscate food, etc and round up people, I would take flight. I'll have plenty of time to bury food, etc. in advance of possible action, like this. I have acreage around me and a mountain nearby to escape to. I would hide on the place until the unwelcome visitors had left. What if, they had dogs to find my scent? I want to hide without being detected, but some stupid dog would find me in an instant. What can I do to cover my scent? Chili powder?


If you have enough advance warning you could move all your stuff into a foreclosed home in an area where all the homes are foreclosed. Then after everything is moved in you could leave your car a few miles away.


----------

